# Koetari pair?



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is giving me a headache! What do you think? Sure hope it's just a fat male! They're about 8-9 months.





a couple of months ago...switched sides


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hard to say. My opinion is two females. The toe pads are lacking the usual "heart shape" slit that males have. I'm no expert just my opinion. If you could get side shots. The hump back the females have sometimes helps.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I think its a pair, just a nice fat male on the left


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

You've given a great photo for us to compare; wish all were like this! 
I dont work with this group, but there is (IMO) a clear difference between toepads. Male on the left.
Scott


----------

